# Neo vom Grenzlager



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Neo vom Grenzlager

Specifically, I'd like to know how this dog would compliment/not compliment my female Katya von Hügelblick

Also, how this dog might compliment an offspring of a Jäger and Katya breeding.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

inbreeding coefficients, never heard of those before


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah they just added that functionality. Its a measure if pedigree collapse


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Same kennel that rories dad came from-totally different pedigree than him-nice pedigree-Lisa can probably answer your question


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hunter, that pedigree isn't correct. Try this one:

Neo vom Grenzlager ? working-dog


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I fixed the pedigree and added in more information too for his dam on the pdb.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like him...bi-color...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

yea - when I checked it...they seemed the same. Pretty typical pedigree with alot of popular dogs - Nick and Asko...should be a nice working dog.

Lee


----------

